# Consumer Product Safety Commission invites public to comment on tablesaw safety issue



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I just found this article on Fine Woodworking from Nov. 29th.

The Consumer Product Safety Commisision is inviting the public to comment on the ruling regarding flesh sensing technology in tablesaws. The link below is to the article on Fine Woodwokring with details about written and online submissions and instructions for them. The deadline for submissions is Dec 12, 2011 so please do us all a favor and lets keep them from requiring this tech.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/42825/time-to-tell-the-government-what-you-think-about-tablesaw-safety

Here is a link directly to the online comment submission as well…

http://www.regulations.gov/#!documentDetail;D=CPSC-2011-0074-0001


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Could an injured party sue the holder of a patent for NOT making the technology widely available?


----------

